# Nice Little Off-Grid AZ ranch I spotted



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I was just browsing real estate in my state when I saw this home west of Gallup NM on the Arizona side. 

I don't know anything about it other than the add, but it seems pretty neat for someone that dreams of coming to the SW maybe for the weather? The snow isn't anything like the mid-north is used to as far as I know. This'll be in the mountains and cooler than the hot spots like Phoenix and Vegas. Not a bad little homestead and has a well unlike a lot of affordable Arizona. I bet some raised beds and it would be quite a sustainable little piece of privacy. 





> Lot 132 Witch Well Ranch, elevation 6317. 40 acres at highway, house, shop, 3 vehicle carport. Well drilled on site, needs to be hooked up to 1500 gallon storage tank by house. Off grid, 350 watt solar system for power that can be added on to, and a 60 watt solar system for back up.
> 
> This is a beautiful area with an amazing view. Home has charm, we have received numerous comments from friends, family and neighbors how nice it's fixed up at this point. There is a lot of potential for the person who wants to finish up the work. Not able to complete due to health issues and forthcoming surgeries. You must see to appreciate!
> 
> ...


LandsofAmerica.com - Land for sale by Saint Johns, Arizona - Apache County - 40 acres - 1029756


----------

